# replica jersey snobbery?



## David_widnes (25 Apr 2011)

Hello Everyone.

Is it frowned upon to be seen wearing a replica cycling team jersey.

Ive set my sights on a replica of the world champions rainbow jersey but im sure i read somewhere or even might have pick it up during commentary on the cycling programme on eurosport that its frowned upon by hardcore cyclists.

Views????


----------



## jig-sore (25 Apr 2011)

wear what you like, ride what you like, enjoy


----------



## Bayerd (25 Apr 2011)

jig-sore said:


> wear what you like, ride what you like, enjoy



Too true. The vast majority of people you ride past won't have a clue what it signifies (muself included).


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2011)

who cares what others think. Wear what you want, not what others dictate.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2011)

You paid for it so you wear it.

I am into retro stuff of ebay atm


----------



## Glover Fan (25 Apr 2011)

+1 I've just bought the 2011 team katusha bib shorts and jersey. Focus provide their bikes and it just so happens the kit colors match that of my bike. I've also got some 2009 edition Astana shorts that I picked up for a bargain at the end of season.


----------



## funnymummy (25 Apr 2011)

jig-sore said:


> wear what you like, ride what you like, enjoy



Agree - it's still a free country x


----------



## amaferanga (25 Apr 2011)

Team jerseys yes. And of course you can wear the world champion jersey if you want to, but many cyclists (myself included) think that when it comes to world champ / national champ jerseys you should only wear them if you've earned them.

Still if you like it then wear it. But expect the loser wanabe-racers to single you out for their sad pretend racing....


----------



## chillyuk (25 Apr 2011)

I agree with the others, it's a free country, wear what YOU like. However I wouldn't wear team colours unless I could ride like a member of that team. I would feel a bit of a prat in all the recognisable kit and puffing along at 15 mph.

I have ordered one of these which is more appropriate for me and a bit of fun.


----------



## Itchyfeet (25 Apr 2011)

I normally go with the Sports Direct Karrimor stuff, not sure if it makes me cycle any faster or not, did try a Next top once (reduced of course, in the sale) but it did not make a blind bit of difference to my speed. I just enjoy cycling :-))

Brian


----------



## festival (25 Apr 2011)

If you like it then wear it.

A few years ago when you had only had club racing cyclists or CTC types most if not all club kit was a bit basic and naff, anyone who could get their hands on exotic foreign kit was to be envied. Then the 'pro team' kits became available and they were everywhere. The fashion police would of had a field day as riders wore different team cap, jersey, shorts and mitts none of which matched. 

Eventually club/local team kit & quality plain kit became readily available and nowadays there is no excuse not to be stylishly attired and looking the business. 
So much for the history lesson, as i said if you like it wear it, as long as it looks good on you and you have the kit to match.


----------



## zizou (25 Apr 2011)

Wear what you want.

Wearing national team jerseys, world champ jerseys, grand tour leader jerseys etc tends to be looked down a bit by some but then really who cares what they think. Although in saying that i have polka dot jersey and do feel a bit self conscious wearing it at times - really makes me put in extra effort going up hills so i dont look daft struggling up at 3mph and wearing a kotm top


----------



## Tynan (25 Apr 2011)

champ coloured mitts is as far as I go, personally I think people in tdf type kit is a bit pomcey but I'm the conservative type

it's not like you can wear very poncey cycle kit in non team designs


----------



## the_mikey (25 Apr 2011)

I don't care what people wear! If you like it, wear it


----------



## Tynan (25 Apr 2011)

I've lost track of how many posts I've read about people wearing King of the Mountains jerseys labouring up hills


----------



## Piemaster (25 Apr 2011)

I will be seen out on the roads in my new Planet X / On-one team jerseys. Partly as thats what I ride, partly as I liked the design, but mostly as they were selling them for £10


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2011)

Piemaster said:


> I will be seen out on the roads in my new Planet X / On-one team jerseys. Partly as thats what I ride, partly as I liked the design, but mostly as they were selling them for £10



The yellow one?
I counted four of them on the Bognor FNRttC.


----------



## Itchyfeet (25 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> The yellow one?
> I counted four of them on the Bognor FNRttC.



I'll have one of those at a tenner


----------



## Piemaster (25 Apr 2011)

Yellow s/s and a blue L/s, as thats all that was left in my size when I got to the site.

L/s is a bit heavier and should be good for slightly colder days (like those coming later this week)



No s/s left in any size/colour. Few l/s still available though here


----------



## pepecat (25 Apr 2011)

I have a mont ventoux jersey which the other half bought me a while ago....haven't had the guts to wear it out yet cos A) I have only ever been up mont ventoux in a car, and B) I am CRAP at climbing hills....... 
so if i'm out wearing the thing, everyone'll think I'm some hills ace, and i'm really really not.....

http://www.bedoin-location.fr/ - one of these...click on 'maillots' and you'll see the jerseys. Mine is white....


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (25 Apr 2011)

I would not have a clue what a replica shirt is, but if you like it wear it. I never really look at other peoples clothing, just the bike that they are riding the more I have gotten into cycling.


----------



## brockers (25 Apr 2011)

Nothing wrong with wearing team kit these days as it's often decent quality stuff at discount prices, but I'd stop short of wearing World Champ bands unless you've got the pedalling style to look as if you _could_ go fast if you wanted to !! (TBH I think it would look a bit naff - a bit like a TdF yellow jersey - and quite a few club cyclists I know would use you as target practice)


----------



## funnymummy (25 Apr 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I agree with the others, it's a free country, wear what YOU like. However I wouldn't wear team colours unless I could ride like a member of that team. I would feel a bit of a prat in all the recognisable kit and puffing along at 15 mph.
> 
> I have ordered one of these which is more appropriate for me and a bit of fun.



Whoooooa! Think best order one of them for myself


----------



## mcshroom (26 Apr 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Whoooooa! Think best order one of them for myself



Not sure about that one, but their biohazard one looks interesting


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Apr 2011)

Well I like to wear the kit to match my bike, some people think its strange, and on a recent Sportive I was overtaken by a cycling club bunch and one made a joke/comment about saying 'Look its Lance Armstrong' which I did not think was particularly funny and no one else laughed, but who cares, I wear what I want.

A few years ago, I was wearing a jersey that said eddy Mercx, and someone over took me and said, 'blimey mercx has put weight on', but again, its just the odd comment, but then you get people who think they are funny every where, so I still continue to wear what I want !


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> The yellow one?
> I counted four of them on the Bognor FNRttC.



StuAff was one, I was another... who were the others?

Much as I would like one of these it's always price that wins with me. Hence taking advantage of the P-X bargain, and the rest of my cycling wardrobe is mostly Aldi & Lidl !

I do have a some replica Sky kit... which I got as "free samples" from a Chinese vendor who wanted to promote their wares..... it's not very good, and I don't wear it as it just feels pretentious.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2011)

Waste of money, more so when we are told that we all have to wear a hi-vis waist coat


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2011)

Tempted..... very tempted


----------



## ray.m (26 Apr 2011)

Providing you're not on a carbon frame, running sram red and 3 stone overweight with your ar$e cheeks hanging in the back wheel you should be ok.
I wish I was still at an age when I bothered about what people thought! Wear it and enjoy your riding.


----------



## jnb (26 Apr 2011)

Am I the only one here who thinks that replica kit for whatever sport is, well, is a bit naff?


----------



## al-fresco (26 Apr 2011)

jnb said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks that replica kit for whatever sport is, well, is a bit naff?



Nope.


----------



## brockers (26 Apr 2011)

David_widnes said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Ive set my sights on a replica of the world champions rainbow jersey but im sure i read somewhere or even might have pick it up during commentary on the cycling programme on eurosport that its frowned upon by hardcore cyclists.
> 
> Views????



At some level you could say that a lot of people take their competition so seriously it's almost a religion to them, and they truly appreciate what somebody's achieved in gaining a World Championship title. So for someone to be bimbling around dressed as the cycling equivalent of Jesus/Mohammed/Moses/whoever could be seen as a bit of an insult. Maybe I'm exaggerating, but hope you get my drift.


That said, this looks quite appealing! Though you'd look a bit silly on yer Specialized.


----------



## bad boy (26 Apr 2011)

jnb said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks that replica kit for whatever sport is, well, is a bit naff?



Nothing Against it but I totally agree


----------



## Dayvo (26 Apr 2011)

Fortunately, I don't cycle anywhere near Belgium!  

[media]http://www.thebikechain.co.uk/De-Marchi-Vintage-Wool-Jersey-S-Belgium-20091203180203/[/media]


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Apr 2011)

I bought one of these because it was only £12.99 from planet x, the team is not gthat well known, damn good value for a jersey, and not too garish. I don't buy team jerseys normaly but for that price you can't go far wrong.


----------



## amaferanga (26 Apr 2011)

I'd say that there's a big difference between just wearing a team jersey and wearing full team kit (shorts + jersey).


----------



## Will1985 (26 Apr 2011)

I've got quite a bit of replica kit - it's often cheap at clearance time and convenient to wear on commutes. I tend to mix it all up and ensure that I don't wear it out on the rare occasion I go out on club rides. Racing in pro kit is a big no-no and the regulations technically prohibit it.


----------



## Alien8 (26 Apr 2011)

amaferanga said:


> <br />I'd say that there's a big difference between just wearing a team jersey and wearing full team kit (shorts + jersey).<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Yes, you'll get some funny looks if you're just wearing a jersey.


----------



## pepecat (26 Apr 2011)

I quite like these . Not replica, I know, but makes a point!


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Apr 2011)

I will echo what others have said wear what you want.
I wear Bermuda shorts a t-shirt that does not match the shorts, I don't care what other people think I am out riding my bike and I am comfortable.
I am on a bike not a cat walk


----------



## Basil.B (26 Apr 2011)

PpPete said:


> Tempted..... very tempted


I want one!





Where from?


----------



## twozeronine (26 Apr 2011)

Agree that you should wear what you want. Having said that, I used to wear a team jersey and started feeling like a bit of a poser. It did have logos and crap all over it though, plus shading on the stomach that was meant to give the impression of a six-pack (I don't think anyone was fooled ).


----------



## PpPete (29 Apr 2011)

Basil.B said:


> I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, there was a link in the image but it was borked. Correct link is below:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Formaggio-Italy...US_Men_s_Athletic_Apparel&hash=item1c1aa4915e


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Apr 2011)

team kit is fine (but don't mix; shorts and tops should match, as should any other items), and stay clear of rainbow stripes and maillot jaune…


----------



## the_mikey (29 Apr 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> team kit is fine (but don't mix; shorts and tops should match, as should any other items), and stay clear of rainbow stripes and maillot jaune…




I have both a yellow jersey and a old team jersey, I'll wear the yellow jersey on my thursday night ride to the chip shop, but I wouldn't wear it when going on a 50+ km spin at the weekend. The old team jersey I might wear at a sportive, you'll see all kinds of jerseys and mixtures of kit on a sportive ride!


----------



## Basil.B (30 Apr 2011)

PpPete said:


> Sorry, there was a link in the image but it was borked. Correct link is below:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item1c1aa4915e



Cheers for the link, too dear for me though!


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2011)

amaferanga said:


> I'd say that there's a big difference between just wearing a team jersey and wearing full team kit (shorts + jersey).



+ 1

Lots of Sunday riders in Sardinia (maybe more so in the rest of Italy) wear the full gear, team top, team shorts - of course wear what you like, it's your Sunday off, but personally I think it looks daft/naft/ever so slightly pathetic - I'd just go for the top and wear plain black quality lycra shorts. Never quite understood why companies wanted their brand sat on/plastered on someone's arse.

These (not team kit as such) are rather wonderful I think though. 2010 outing was also good - some real design and don't make you look like a timeshare brand billboard.

http://www.ilgirodis...iro_maglie.aspx


Overpriced of course, as is so much else in Italy


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (4 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> Tempted..... very tempted


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (4 May 2011)

N


PpPete said:


> Tempted..... very tempted
> 
> Nice!


----------



## brockers (4 May 2011)

I quite liked that shirt the first time I saw it, but enough already..


----------



## ramses (4 May 2011)

Wear what you like. 

I wear a 2010 HTC Columbia kit currently, as I prefer the design of this to the 2011.

Might just have to change after this season though as Cavendish is likely to be with another team. More expense! LOL!

Will still keep and wear the HTC kit though, especially as it includes the gloves, and a gilet. Wife might get alittle annoyed if I suddenly stop wearing it!


----------



## Ajay (4 May 2011)

David_widnes said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Is it frowned upon to be seen wearing a replica cycling team jersey.
> 
> ...


And when you go to the velodrome you could wear your imitation gold medal and pretend to be Sir Chris!



jnb said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks that replica kit for whatever sport is, well, is a bit naff?


I'd say the cut off age is around 12/13 for any replica kit. There is plenty of choice of club/ retro/ Rapha/ novelty/ unbranded kit out there for the grown ups :-)


----------



## Blue Hills (4 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> And when you go to the velodrome you could wear your imitation gold medal and pretend to be Sir Chris!
> 
> 
> I'd say the cut off age is around 12/13 for any replica kit. There is plenty of choice of club/ retro/ Rapha/ novelty/ unbranded kit out there for the grown ups :-)



I think I tend to agree with you Ajay.


Would you or anyone else care to suggest any good, reasonably priced (doesn't include Rapha, though the quality is doubtless good) kit. Hopefully not too far out novelty, but good designs.

I've always thought the Dulwich Paragon strip very good, though never sure if you have to be a bona fide veteran of club runs to acquire it:

http://www.dulwichparagon.com/


----------



## Garz (4 May 2011)

I started off with aldi ones, then ebay retro ones and now just as long as they are quality with some colour co-ordination. The decisions are even easier if you belong to a club as you can just wear their attire!


----------



## brockers (4 May 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> I've always thought the Dulwich Paragon strip very good, though never sure if you have to be a bona fide veteran of club runs to acquire it:



You wouldn't believe the arguments that the design and development of that kit caused five years ago! I'm sure there will be mutterings about a redesign too soon. The current design was arrived at via a few iterations, and manufacturers were changed from Sportful to Giordana after supply problems. The shorts are basically Giordana Tenax and v comfy, but you'll need to join first (and you'll need 3rd party insurance through CTC or BC these days too) should you wish to purloin a pair. I haven't bothered with membership this year (being a tightwad, and finding myself arranging my own rides with people I know from Dulwich P) and treated myself to a pair of plain stealth-black Assos Uno's with the money saved! Which are extreeeeemely comfortable, I might add.

One idea that is becoming increasingly popular is to get a few chums together and design your own kit. Some manufacturers (BioRacer, Giordana to name two) have templates which you can base your design on, or might let you rip with your own bespoke creation for a higher fee. And, obviously, the more items they produce per run, the cheaper each unit becomes.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2011)

Yes Brockers, I heard on the London cycle grapevine a while ago that some thought the new strip rather camp or something. Don't understand. I heard back from a guy at the Paragon by the way - you do need to be a fully signed up member to acquire it. Pity.


----------



## gavintc (23 May 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> Would you or anyone else care to suggest any good, reasonably priced (doesn't include Rapha, though the quality is doubtless good) kit. Hopefully not too far out novelty, but good designs.



Join your local club and wear the kit with pride. Club kit is usually reasonably priced.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Agree - it's still a free country x


But it's getting dearer by the day


----------



## davefb (23 May 2011)

I suppose team kit would be like football clubs et al use kits, as a means to make more $$$$$$..

tbh, i either have the aldi/lidl stuff , or go-outdoors when its on offer ..


is there a tdf shirt for 'last' ? i should have that one  , sort of wooden spoon kit !


----------



## mhk1058 (23 Aug 2011)

davefb said:


> I suppose team kit would be like football clubs et al use kits, as a means to make more $$$..
> 
> tbh, i either have the aldi/lidl stuff , or go-outdoors when its on offer ..
> 
> ...



Old thread I know but but quite interesting reading peoples views. I have a Discovery Jersey with the Livestrong yellow cuff from Lance Armstrong post illness come back/pre retirement (1st time) days. I bought it because I liked it. Only wore it a few times due to feeling a bit self concious. However, I think if you want to wear it, wear it. Fans of football wear football kits to go to the supermarket to stock up on fags and beer, at least your out doing a bit. 

Having said that, team kit worn by anyone other than a pro rider does tend to look better if you're a) built like a wippet b) suntanned to within a shade of walnut c) probably post middle aged d) Italian e) quite quick

I personally would give the leaders/KOTM/World Champ stuff a miss, just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> I personally would give the leaders/KOTM/World Champ stuff a miss, just wouldn't feel right.



I would feel very self-conscious wearing any of the above. Image wearing a yellow jersey when some scrote on a BSO passes you at speed 

Of course I do have a Fridays jersey though


----------



## rsvdaz (23 Aug 2011)

ray.m said:


> Providing you're not on a carbon frame, running sram red and 3 stone overweight with your ar$e cheeks hanging in the back wheel you should be ok.
> I wish I was still at an age when I bothered about what people thought! Wear it and enjoy your riding.



oops..thats me busted






I was also actually thinking of getting a king of the mountain top as well.....to be ironic of course


----------



## mhk1058 (23 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> I would feel very self-conscious wearing any of the above. Image wearing a yellow jersey when some scrote on a BSO passes you at speed
> 
> Of course I do have a Fridays jersey though



Funny you should say that, the day I stopped wearing my Discovery jersey was the day a guy covered in mud passed me up a hill on his mountain bike. (he was 20 years younger than me and it had been a long ride)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

as the Velominati say in their rules

Rule #16
Respect the jersey.

Championship and race leader jerseys must only be worn if you’ve won the championship or led the race.

Rule #17
Team kit is for members of the team.

Wearing Pro team kit is also questionable if you’re not paid to wear it. If you must fly the colors of Pro teams, all garments should match perfectly, i.e no Mapei jersey with Kelme shorts and Telekom socks.


_But rules are made to be broken_


----------



## mhk1058 (23 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> as the Velominati say in their rules
> 
> Rule #16
> Respect the jersey.
> ...



I guess these are race rules though, that apply during a race. Can't see that they apply tootling along Swansea bay cycle path.

Half way house, one of these, doesn't look like an accident in a paint shop and it's on offer.


----------



## Jezston (23 Aug 2011)

I was always a bit funny about people wearing replica team kit or whatnot, I didn't really get it, same with wearing football shirts and such like. Wearing a yellow jersey being particularly ridiculous - wearing team kit I can get because you 'support' that team (although I never understood 'supporting' a particular TdF team as they have no links to any particular region, unless I guess you are a fan of their sponsors products?) but wearing a yellow jersey or whatnot would be like a football fan walking around carrying a replica world cup or wearing a medal or something!

But then...

... I saw this jersey in a shop, on sale, under £40





It looks nice, and it fit me perfectly.

Oh dear 

I think I might have to stencil on "World Champion - of NOTHING" around the stripes if I start getting deserved sneers. Oh and maybe a "F*ck the" above the UCI logos


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2011)

There's something quite satisfying about burning up roadies in the full kit of choice at the moment SKY. If you are going to wear the full kit then try to make an effort at least. Don't just give up without a fight.


----------



## VamP (23 Aug 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> I guess these are race rules though, that apply during a race. Can't see that they apply tootling along Swansea bay cycle path.
> 
> Half way house, one of these, doesn't look like an accident in a paint shop and it's on offer.




Oh no! They apply all the time!

The Rules!


----------



## mhk1058 (23 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> Oh no! They apply all the time!
> 
> The Rules!



 ahhh..... THE rules, of course.


----------



## Jonathing (23 Aug 2011)

Always be mindful of the rules. But a greater man than I once said "rules are for the guidance of wise men and the adherence of fools."

I wear a Team Sky winter jacket upon occasion, chiefly because it's the best quality jacket I could find at the price I wanted to pay. I wouldn't wear full team kit though, that's a bit too much like wanting to be in the team while I struggle over the south downs on my carrera. As for champions jerseys and their ilk, yeah, leave them for those who've earned them. Apart from the KoM jersey I have at my parents to wear when I'm riding out in the Cambridgeshire fens...


----------



## MacB (23 Aug 2011)

Saw a guy tonight in the mid blue and strong pink colours, was it Lampre?, anyway he actually looked the part, had the physique and was fair tooling along, quite impressive.


----------



## guttertrash (25 Aug 2011)

I'm no pro by any stretch of the imagination, but I liked the look of the BMC kit and they were doing their 'el-cheapo' version for about £50 for the shorts/jersey so I took a punt. Anyway, to cut a long story short, it never turned up and when I complained, they sent me out the full Hincapie version, and the quality of it just blows away all the other shorts/jerseys I have.

I don't feel self conscious about wearing it any more, and would definitely buy more when the need arises.

Don't think I would go too extreme with the colours though


----------



## VamP (26 Aug 2011)

I wear this, some of the time. It feels OK as it's not current anymore, and I haven't seen anyone else out wearing it. Also I like the design (a lot) and ride a Bianchi. It is also extremely good quality for the price.

Best of all, when suffering on a long hilly ride, I can get extra power by chanting ''I am Ulrich, I am Ulrich'' to myself.


----------



## mhk1058 (26 Aug 2011)

MacB said:


> Saw a guy tonight in the mid blue and strong pink colours, was it Lampre?, anyway he actually looked the part, had the physique and was fair tooling along, quite impressive.



Lampre indeed, pink doesn't come stronger than this


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> Lampre indeed, pink doesn't come stronger than this



Yep that was the colour scheme


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2011)

Well i just got a cracking deal on the 2011 BMC kit - bib leggings and jersey and i'll wear it, cause since i have been cycling the last 5 months i have probably only met 3 other people cycling in my area!!!!!


----------



## Lucheni (31 Aug 2011)

I can sort of understand people getting prissy about tops that signify winning something. It's a bit like in airsoft, with some folk being cheesed off with others dressing up as SAS or Paras without ever earning the badge. I don't see the harm though. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. 

I have to admit my first thought upon seeing a chap down my way wearing a Garmin Cervelo jersey was "What a tit! Thinks he's a proper racer, is it?" After a few moments I realised I was just jealous (because I can't afford fancy kit).

Snobbery says more about the person being a snob than about the person they're being snobbish about. My mum'd wear the maillot de jeune simply because yellow's her favourite colour. 

Wear whatever you like, if it makes you happy it's worth the price.


----------



## Willo (31 Aug 2011)

I'm fairly conservative but liked the Europcar jersey this year so treated myself. As with others, have got to an age where I'm not overly bothered what others may think of me poodling at 15 mph wearing it. People wear rugby and football tops down the pub etc. At least I'm actually cycling in my cycling team jersey.


----------



## VamP (31 Aug 2011)

Willo said:


> I'm fairly conservative but liked the Europcar jersey this year so treated myself. As with others, have got to an age where I'm not overly bothered what others may think of me poodling at 15 mph wearing it. People wear rugby and football tops down the pub etc. At least I'm actually cycling in my cycling team jersey.




Now be honest - do you catch yourself chanting ''I am Tommy, I am Tommy'' to yourself when the going gets tough?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Aug 2011)

To me if something is sold as a replica then it is fine. It is the trade in fake goods that peeves me.


----------



## YahudaMoon (31 Aug 2011)

I have a London Dynamo jersey. I only wear it as a base layer and wouldnt wear it on show as Im not a member of London Dynamo and never have been. I think it could be London Dynamo's property ? 


Shhh


----------



## Willo (31 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> Now be honest - do you catch yourself chanting ''I am Tommy, I am Tommy'' to yourself when the going gets tough?




Not at all...............well maybe I got a little carried away when cycling over part of this year's TdF route last week and seeing Allez Thomas and Vive Thomas painted all over the road. Then reality kicked in as I remembered the rest of the group I'd set off with had dropped me 10 miles back! Still, inspired by the messages left on the road, I bravely battled on Thommy style and completed the route (to find that after dropping me, 2 of the remaining 4 burnt out and DNF  !)


----------



## Vikeonabike (31 Aug 2011)

I have Sky HTC and one of Big Maggys Sprocket Procycling Team Jerseys....Love them all, don't feel self conscious (well except nce when i was so ill cycling home I got overtaken by an old bloke on a 3 speed shopper, really should not have been riding) 

Kind of like some of the ones about with a message (Share the Damn Road, Save a Cyclist, etc). Then found these from Sprint Design

Mwahaha



Like few others of thiers too...Might get my cousin to send one over as an xmas pressie.


----------



## teletext45 (31 Aug 2011)

I've got a very 'fetching' Rabobank jersey got a bit of banter style stick from my club but it was all in good fun. 

I used to avoid replica jerseys but to be honest i don't care any more i wear what i like. Anyway most the bike snobs will be stopping riding soon as winter is close lol

andy


----------



## MacB (31 Aug 2011)

teletext45 said:


> I've got a very 'fetching' Rabobank jersey got a bit of banter style stick from my club but it was all in good fun.
> 
> I used to avoid replica jerseys but to be honest i don't care any more i wear what i like. *Anyway most the bike snobs will be stopping riding soon as winter is close lol
> 
> *andy



good point, I figure anyone ploughing their way to work, on a bike, through Winter rain/hail/snow/ice can pretty much wear whatever the heck they like...though I have seen just shorts worn in the snow and that was a bit too dedicated for my tastes


----------



## mhk1058 (31 Aug 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> Kind of like some of the ones about with a message (Share the Damn Road, Save a Cyclist, etc). Then found these from Sprint Design
> 
> Mwahaha
> 
> Like few others of thiers too...Might get my cousin to send one over as an xmas pressie.



These from Velominati are pretty cool too, looks like pro team kit but it's not and a bit of fun too. 

Within the spirit of Velominati it is about looking cool... saw a bloke in full 2010 HTC kit at the weekend, not my favourite colour combination, yellow and white, and on a bloke who was a good few months away from his peak and no tan to speak of it didn't look great.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2011)

mhk1058 said:


> These from Velominati are pretty cool too, looks like pro team kit but it's not and a bit of fun too.
> 
> Within the spirit of Velominati it is about looking cool... saw a bloke in full 2010 HTC kit at the weekend, not my favourite colour combination, yellow and white, and on a bloke who was a good few months away from his peak and no tan to speak of it didn't look great.



Saw a chap yesterday wearing full Velominati Kit in deepest, darkest Kent.


----------



## teletext45 (31 Aug 2011)

I will admit, i did see a guy in full sky kit, i.e jersey, shorts, socks, cap, helmet, bottles, arm/knee warmers, glove on a vintage wreck of a peugeot bike, was a little odd lol 

andy


----------



## HebdenBiker (1 Sep 2011)

Lucheni said:


> airsoft [players] dressing up as SAS or Paras



Oh my word. That is the most tragic thing I have ever heard. 

I do think it's an insult to wear regimental insignia you haven't earned. If I ran a paintball/airsoft place I would put up a big notice banning it!

As for cycling team kit, wear what you want, but I personally would draw the line at leaders/champions jerseys.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

Willo said:


> Not at all...............well maybe I got a little carried away when cycling over part of this year's TdF route last week and seeing Allez Thomas and Vive Thomas painted all over the road. Then reality kicked in as I remembered the rest of the group I'd set off with had dropped me 10 miles back! Still, inspired by the messages left on the road, I bravely battled on Thommy style and completed the route (to find that after dropping me, 2 of the remaining 4 burnt out and DNF  !)




See it works.


When I start to feel the pain I totally ask myself 'what would Ullrich do?'

Pedal harder! is the usual answer I get


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> Saw a guy tonight in the mid blue and strong pink colours, was it Lampre?, anyway he actually looked the part, had the physique and was fair tooling along, quite impressive.



Was this him?


----------



## rsvdaz (1 Sep 2011)

ive been papp'd


----------



## mhk1058 (1 Sep 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> Was this him?


I'd be interested to know if those sandals will take a Speedplay 4 point cleats?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Sep 2011)

it's a bit of a faux-pas to wear team gb kit in my neck of the woods, as you're likely to see the real deal out on training rides.


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

Mmm I couldn't see myself ever whereing either team GB, British or World champs jerseys....other countries national or champs though are cool. Espeacially Belgium.


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

Whilst hunting for the pics above I found the website above....

Nice retro Merino tops.....French, Belgian, Italian Champs Jersey...Retro Sky jersey called the Bradley  and an awsome Black and pink giro jersey...$110 apiece...think thats about £77 including postage!

Cima Coppi


----------



## sdr gb (1 Sep 2011)

I got one of these as a birthday present a few years ago. I've never had any comments from other riders about wearing a national champs jersey. 


If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Sep 2011)

Just got back from France, and almost 100% of cyclists riding road bikes were in a team kit, from 16-60+ from whippets to rottweiler size, t'was quite strange. Mostly wering caps and very little signs of helmets, in fact you could almost spot the Brit by the wearing of a helmet!


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> Whilst hunting for the pics above I found the website above....
> 
> Nice retro Merino tops.....French, Belgian, Italian Champs Jersey...Retro Sky jersey called the Bradley  and an awsome Black and pink giro jersey...$110 apiece...think thats about £77 including postage!
> 
> Cima Coppi



Hmmm, some of those are very nice


----------



## Jezston (1 Sep 2011)

Indeed!

Mac, Vike ... anyone else ... if you want to organise a group buy I'm in!


----------



## derrick (1 Sep 2011)

Am building up the courage to put a lairy top on, only wearing black at the mo, i have bought a nice bright one just waiting for a nice sunny sunday to wear it. lol


----------



## Willo (1 Sep 2011)

LOCO said:


> Just got back from France, and almost 100% of cyclists riding road bikes were in a team kit, from 16-60+ from whippets to rottweiler size, t'was quite strange. Mostly wering caps and very little signs of helmets, in fact you could almost spot the Brit by the wearing of a helmet!



I was in France also (Vendee) and most were wearing local club jerseys. Also noticed lots of caps vs helmets but from those I saw it seemed a generation thing; older riders wearing caps but the younger ones using a helmet. This split was really obvious when seeing large club rides of 30/40 riders.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Sep 2011)

Willo said:


> I was in France also (Vendee) and most were wearing local club jerseys. Also noticed lots of caps vs helmets but from those I saw it seemed a generation thing; older riders wearing caps but the younger ones using a helmet. This split was really obvious when seeing large club rides of 30/40 riders.


I wasn't too far from you, in the Charente Maritime just below La Rochelle, I spent the first five days longing for my road bike having taken my hybrid, but then was thankful as my hybrid was stolen! spent the rest of holiday on a creaking crank hired bike that cost me 45 euro's and was truly truly awful to ride.

You are right though, guessing a lot of the kit could have been local, I looked around a tiny LBS in Royan that was selling Ridley bikes least expensive was 3500 euro! Didn't see many of the big volume UK sold brands on the road either.

Nor did I witness the normally great French respect for the cyclist either which was dissapointing.


----------



## teletext45 (2 Sep 2011)

My LBS has a a race team wearing this jersey.... 

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/zu...Doncaster_Wheelers_Road_Race_July_17_2011.jpg

They sell their own team Jerseys in the shop, if its 'wrong' to wear a pro kit, what about wearing a smaller local teams kit? 

I've still got the opinion i just wear what i like and don't give a hoot! 

andy


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

teletext45 said:


> My LBS has a a race team wearing this jersey....
> 
> http://www.britishcy...uly_17_2011.jpg
> 
> ...



Oddly I think that wearing the kit of local team is wrong whereas wearing a replica of a pro team is not.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Sep 2011)

teletext45 said:


> My LBS has a a race team wearing this jersey....
> 
> http://www.britishcy...uly_17_2011.jpg
> 
> ...



I have never understood why one is expected to pay lots of money to provide free advertising for the seller (this applies to be-logoed clothing in general). I remember when LBSs gave away free musettes ........


----------



## MacB (2 Sep 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> I have never understood why one is expected to pay lots of money to provide free advertising for the seller (this applies to be-logoed clothing in general). I remember when LBSs gave away free musettes ........



Good point, having never been into wearing replica kit of any sport my first real recollection of this was when Benetton started and also people I knew getting obsessed by Lacoste. Puzzled me then but the one that really took my breath away was *GAP *talk about turning people into walking billboards.


----------



## teletext45 (2 Sep 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> I have never understood why one is expected to pay lots of money to provide free advertising for the seller (this applies to be-logoed clothing in general). I remember when LBSs gave away free musettes ........




the LBS where i got my bike from sell their jerseys for £45 i'd rather buy the kit of my club then advertise my LBS. 

Speaking of musettes, i picked up a Rabobank Musette for a couple of quid off ebay, really useful for keeping my cycling gloves, shade, arm warmers etc etc in, i got slated for having it by my club at the last sportive i went to  

jerseys = okish 

musettes = no no

andy


----------



## MacB (2 Sep 2011)

teletext45 said:


> *musettes = no no
> 
> *andy




??? isn't that just a little bag that goes over the shoulder, like a mini messenger bag? what could be wrong with that?


----------



## teletext45 (2 Sep 2011)

there just used for hand like drinks and energy bars to the rider during a race. Just a small canvas bag with one button, i just thought it was a nice thing for what i paid. 

andy


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> ??? isn't that just a little bag that goes over the shoulder, like a mini messenger bag? what could be wrong with that?



You can still buy them (if you look hard enough!) and Prendas usually have a (changing) selection of team ones Prendas musettes Useful in that you can just fold them up and put in a jersey pocket.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Sep 2011)

teletext45 said:


> there just used for hand like drinks and energy bars to the rider during a race. Just a small canvas bag with one button, i just thought it was a nice thing for what i paid.
> 
> andy



Spot on! They are handed to the riders at feed points, and then thrown away. If you watch Tour coverage you will see this happening, often the riders will hang the bag to the front until the contents are consumed. We used to add ties to the bottom corners to help keep the bag on your back, as it has a tendency to swing to the side.


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2011)

I see no problem in someone riding their road bike while wearing htc, rabobank or radioshack jerseys for example, it's a bit more disturbing when they're in full kit complete with matching team issue bike however, or they're wearing Rapha Condor Sharp team kit. I only have a highroad jersey, most of my other jerseys are non team cycling jerseys, although I have an odd french club jersey that I never wear and I've never been a member of. If I was a member of a club then I'd wear the club jersey!


----------



## Piemaster (2 Sep 2011)

I can't see that there is a problem wearing replica team kit. The teams obviously don't either or they wouldn't be any 'official replica team kit' would there?

I don't wear any cycling team stuff, but I do have a couple of nice Planet X jerseys from when they were selling some off cheap a few months ago. good few other people have them too from what I've seen.


The football shirt gets worn on Saturdays though.


----------



## derrick (2 Sep 2011)

Lets see some of your jerseys, post a pick.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

derrick said:


> Lets see some of your jerseys, post a pick.



What? Wearing it? No chance  I generally wear THIS one. Not a team jersey but there you go. Actually, I have a pair of Milram bib shorts in the wardrobe that I never wear, reason being - Milram never rode Cannondale's, does that make me sad? Wait, don't answer that


----------



## derrick (2 Sep 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> What? Wearing it? No chance  I generally wear THIS one. Not a team jersey but there you go. Actually, I have a pair of Milram bib shorts in the wardrobe that I never wear, reason being - Milram never rode Cannondale's, does that make me sad? Wait, don't answer that



Not my cup of tea, am to skinny for that one. lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

I got it as I've not seen my own ribs for so long


----------



## Willo (2 Sep 2011)

derrick said:


> Lets see some of your jerseys, post a pick.




Go on then, here goes with one of me looking gormless in my Team Europcar jersey retracing the route of Voekler and co. over L'Etape 3 of this year's TdF......


----------

